

If your kids like Pokémon, they’ll go nuts for Nukotoys (with video) - seminatore
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/11/if-your-kids-like-pokemon-theyll-go-nuts-for-nukotoys-with-video/

======
slosh
awesome tech..... but i don't think kids will care for the animal planet
stuff.

